# Colorful soaps



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I needed something to make. New oils were in and I needed to drag my butt out of a slump... So, here's a little colorful fun to share.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful colors and swirls! What did you use for a colorant?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That screams spring!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I used some neon colorants that they, of course, discontinued. Drives me nuts, but I did stock up on them before they did, lol. I was planning on taking more pictures today, out of the mold and cut, but I can't find my camera.


----------

